# Umnitza DDE Questions



## 96BeaSSt (Jun 21, 2004)

I was looking at these, I've heard of them, but I've never seen them on a car. I was trying to get some feedback on these:

http://www.umnitza.com/product_info.php?products_id=44

I'd like to know what people think of them as far as quality is concerned primarily, I personally like the way they look on a digital camera, but I'd like to know what people think about 'em when seen in person. If you have them, what was the installation like, timing, tools, unusual work or "modifying."

Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

I've heard really good things about them.

Here is an installation guide for an Altima, which might be the same for the Maxima.

Here's a good review.


----------



## dun (Aug 16, 2004)

Coco said:


> I've heard really good things about them.
> 
> Here is an installation guide for an Altima, which might be the same for the Maxima.
> 
> Here's a good review.



I actually purchased the DDE kit a while ago and tried doing it this weekend. the HID bulb touched the metal i think and now it doesnt work. I was going to install the kit but i said fuck it for now until i get a new bulb.

Install is about 4hrs total for both sides, i have the install on my computer if ur really interested, i'll upload it later on.

if anyone knows where i can get quality hid bulbs at a good price, please let me know!


----------

